# effect longer/shorter riser length makes on ilf limbs



## Todd the archer (Feb 7, 2003)

Approx. 42 pounds, but lots of variables mainly differences coming from the amount of preload on the limbs because of riser/limb angles.


----------



## ranchoarcher (Sep 26, 2013)

As a general rule of thumb, for each inch of riser lost you'll add a pound of draw weight. I'm using 34# longs on a 19 pinnacle and it's pulling 40. 25-19=6.


----------



## Bill 2311 (Jun 24, 2005)

So long as the limbs actually yield poundage indicated. Limb poundage is usually marked for a specific riser length. I have owned four sets of BlackMax limbs in wood and carbon.
Two ran 3# heavy, one ran 4# light, and one ran 1# light on my riser. All of these were rated for a 17" riser and I had them on a 19" riser. The two sets that ran heavy were carbons so I don't know if that is a trend or just luck of the draw.
Also depends on the limb maker. BlackMax limbs are rated for minimal settings while Hots are rated for max setting. The 50# limbs I am using for hunting hit 46# at 3 turns from max, 48# at 2 turns from max, 50# at one turn from max, and 52# with the limbs turned down until the bushings touch the riser.


----------



## centershot (Sep 13, 2002)

Be aware that Tradtech limbs (if you decide to use those) are rated on a 17" riser and the rated weight goes down 1#/in on a longer riser, just the opposite of typical ILF limbs.


----------



## Mr cheebo (Nov 1, 2010)

Maybe some of you can also answer my question, sorry for hijacking, but while on the subject. I shoot a 17 in das Dalla with med. limbs at 44 lb. A little finger pinch from stack with 27 1/2 in draw. If I go with long limbs at my draw length could I expect a smoother draw, with less pinch and still get good performance from the long limbs. Will it affect flat shooting fast arrow flight, cast etc. Never shot through chrono, just wondering what could I expect.

Sorry for butting in but thought my question fit the subject matter.

thanks for any help

Wayne Walker


----------



## centershot (Sep 13, 2002)

From my experience Mediums to Longs will lose about 5 fps.


----------



## j.conner (Nov 12, 2009)

Be double careful with TradTech limbs - some models are marked as measured on a 17" riser and others on a 19" riser. They are also Korean-made and run heavy (measured with limb bolts backed all the way out).


----------

